# Ventura County EMS



## NPO (May 16, 2013)

Hello all. Another SoCal EMS thread. Dont worry, you can leave LA out of this one.

I currently work in LA but live in Ventura. I like my job, I actually work for a good company, but the pay is.. well.. its still LA County, and the drive is no fun.

I have apps in at Lifeline and AMR (and by extension Gold Coast). I have heard good mumblings back from both sides and feel like there is a good change I may be taking up new employment soon, which is good, I'd rather work in my home county.

Cany anyone provide me with non-confidential information on Lifeline, AMR, and if its different than AMR, Goldcoast?

Things like schedules, starting pay ranges, benefits, moral levels etc etc. I know they all run 911 and do IFT, and that I will likely start doing IFT at any of them. Thats fine, I do IFT now.

Coming from LA County, I can only imagine things will be better, even though mine isnt that bad. Thanks.


----------



## VCEMT (May 16, 2013)

LifeLine, run IFTs. Coast Guard of EMS in Ventura

AMR is all ALS. 82nd Airborne of EMS in Ventura

Gold Coast has ALS and BLS. USMC of EMS in Ventura

That's my comparison of the three.


----------



## NPO (May 16, 2013)

While I don't really understand the comparisons of the branches, I have to ask what you mean by AMR is all ALS. I know plenty of EMTs there.


----------



## NPO (May 16, 2013)

And lifeline isn't only IFTs and also has both Basics and Medics.


----------



## bbmtnbb (May 17, 2013)

Lifeline runs IFT mainly but only certain crews get the 911 calls. They don't leave when they get on the 911 rigs. So most likely you will only be running IFT but very little dialysis. I have a friend who works at Lifeline. She has had a few good 911 calls but primarily IFT. (95%) She does like her job and runs AMR schedule. 24 on 24 off 24 on 24 off 24 on and 96 off. Usually 10 a shifts a month. Gold Coast keeps you going the whole shift and not slow paced like AMR can be. Good luck! I live in Ventura County and just starting in LA county.  What company are you with?  I'm sure you'll be happy at either company.


----------



## VCEMT (May 17, 2013)

NPO said:


> While I don't really understand the comparisons of the branches, I have to ask what you mean by AMR is all ALS. I know plenty of EMTs there.


That's not my problem...
I'll help you a bit, though.
AMR staffs ALS units, no BLS units.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 17, 2013)

I don't understand that comparison either... Why not clarify a bit.


----------



## mike1390 (May 17, 2013)

NPO said:


> Coming from LA County, I can only imagine things will be better, even though mine isnt that bad. Thanks.



The grass is not always greener bud.


----------



## mike1390 (May 17, 2013)

VCEMT said:


> LifeLine, run IFTs. Coast Guard of EMS in Ventura
> 
> AMR is all ALS. 82nd Airborne of EMS in Ventura
> 
> ...



All give it a shot...

Lifeline/ Coast Guard- Do a good job but never hear anything about them pretty low key.

Gold Coast/USMC- Total work horses of Ventura county EMS, the forgotten children if you will. Overworked and overlooked.

AMR/82nd airborne- Do a decent job, love to get pats on the back and "atta boys", but no matter how much they try and convince themselves and everybody else they still aren't special forces.  

Just an outsiders look at it.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (May 20, 2013)

I started in LA as an EMT, went to medic school, worked for a while, and transferred to Ventura. I've learned a lot here, and ultimately, learned I want out of EMS and want into higher levels of medicine.

People seem to have built up the mythos of the county, and especially AMR here, as the King Co. of SoCal. In some respects it's true. Aggressive management/med control, the Medical Director is an incredibly smart, funny guy.  But along with that are salty burn-outs who should have left years ago, and instead feel they are emergency physicians with the knowledge of a library; "Boy's Clubs" that will cover each other if they make a mistake, but if you step out of line you will be thrown under the bus/fired so fast your head will spin etc. It goes on an on. Anyways, here's my brief thoughts.

-You aren't going to get hired at AMR as an EMT. It just generally doesn't happen, there's very few EMTs who work here and what few there are, are old timers who have climbed there way up the pay step ladder. They aren't going anywhere. Some fantastic medics work here, and some of the most egotistical A-holes I have ever met also call it home.

-Lifeline is a small (very small) company. You're going to have to hammer the office to get a interview. You're going to do IFTs. Not a bad thing, but you aren't running 911. Because of the size of the company, overtime opportunities are limited. However, the family atmosphere seems to make for good working environment/ low turnover.

-You have a pretty good shot at Goldcoast. EMTs (used to at least) start on IFT and then you work your way into ALS assist. Prepare to get run to the ground. Busiest area, but a good place to get experience. Working conditions are not great, treated as the red headed step child of the county. Oxnard fire doesn't seem to have a very good relationship with them. The ego thing I mentioned earlier is also pretty prevalent.


Anyways, this is just my opinion, coupled with anecdotal evidence from friends I know who work for the other companies here. Just keep in mind, that no matter where you go, you're still going to be working for a contracted private ambulance company, and all the drawbacks that entails. Good luck.


----------



## All Ryle Dup (May 20, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> AMR/82nd airborne...love to get pats on the back and "atta boys", but no matter how much they try... they still aren't special forces



Hahahahabahah! Seriously bro?! Seriously. Funny but really?


----------



## Jim37F (May 20, 2013)

Does Ventura require a county card like LA and OC? Or is just a state EMT-1 fine?


----------



## NPO (May 20, 2013)

Jim37F said:


> Does Ventura require a county card like LA and OC? Or is just a state EMT-1 fine?



Your EMT state card is all they want.


----------



## socalmedic (May 21, 2013)

mike1390 said:


> All give it a shot...
> 
> Lifeline/ Coast Guard- Do a good job but never hear anything about them pretty low key.
> 
> ...



The insiders look is very similar...h34r:


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

I was all set to intern in Ventura County until I was denied because I had 4 intubations instead of the 5 that they required during clinicals 

Oh well, I'm glad Icema took me with open arms.


----------



## Rano Pano (May 23, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I was all set to intern in Ventura County until I was denied because I had 4 intubations instead of the 5 that they required during clinicals
> 
> Oh well, I'm glad Icema took me with open arms.



What school are you coming from?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2013)

NCTI Riverside


----------



## SoCal (May 24, 2013)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> I started in LA as an EMT, went to medic school, worked for a while, and transferred to Ventura. I've learned a lot here, and ultimately, learned I want out of EMS and want into higher levels of medicine.
> 
> People seem to have built up the mythos of the county, and especially AMR here, as the King Co. of SoCal. In some respects it's true. Aggressive management/med control, the Medical Director is an incredibly smart, funny guy.  But along with that are salty burn-outs who should have left years ago, and instead feel they are emergency physicians with the knowledge of a library; "Boy's Clubs" that will cover each other if they make a mistake, but if you step out of line you will be thrown under the bus/fired so fast your head will spin etc. It goes on an on. Anyways, here's my brief thoughts.
> 
> ...



Almost hit the nail on the head here, the main problem with your post is with Gold Coast. Gold Coast is the busiest and most ran area of the county, as well as the most overlooked, and the guys there have an awesome relationship with fire. The OFD is bls only and they do a awesome job. They help at any place they can and if you are a competent medic then they treat you well, if they know you and know they have to babysit you then their attitudes might change, Ive never experienced that negativity. The medics that I have met at Gold Coast, I would put their knowledge and experience against any of the Kings Co. guys. Where as I have met more and more guys at AMR that have been there a day too long and should move on to something they actually enjoy. :rofl:  It is pretty funny to see the newer AMR guys googley eyed over the critical calls and trauma the Gold Coast guys bring in. Gold Coast has some serious street cred. with the local hospitals as being pretty bad *** too.

I do have to copy your quote as it applies to my post as well and you give truly sound advice here!

"Anyways, this is just my opinion, coupled with anecdotal evidence from friends I know who work for the other companies here. Just keep in mind, that no matter where you go, you're still going to be working for a contracted private ambulance company, and all the drawbacks that entails."


----------

